# Windows Live Mail (Beta): A light review



## goobimama (Dec 8, 2005)

Windows Live Mail (Beta)

I had heard about Windows Live some time back and had entered my ID in for an invite. I was quite surprised to find the invite lying in my inbox today. 

I promptly accepted the invitations and was presented with the Windows Live Mail Beta Interface. 

*img236.imageshack.us/img236/5112/windowslive3he.th.jpg

To give credit to Microsoft, the interface â€˜looksâ€™ neat. The colours are excellent and the buttons are all very pleasing to the eyes. Gmail should learn from this (just hope I donâ€™t get flamed for this)

The first page you are greeted with is the â€œTodayâ€? page much like that in a normal hotmail interface. Now this is kind of bugging as I normally want to get to my mail first. So I click on Mail.

The interface is nice, but a bit cramped up. The messages are shown in a narrow box. This I am comparing to Gmail which gives you a lot of space to navigate through. They have also eaten up some space at the sides with fat banners asking for feedback which most probably will transform into Ads.

The interface is fast, but not as fast as Gmail. I donâ€™t think they load the entire application like that of Gmail. 

There are some nifty features like Right-clicking to get a context menu for reply, forward and whatnot. You can also drag and drop your emails into folders or to the thrash. 

The compose window is like any other email client, but it is aesthetically pleasing.

Calender is also a useful feature and works like any other simple PM.

Overall, Windows Live seems to be quite nice. If they could get their interface to be a bit faster by preloading the script, it can be a serious contender to Gmailâ€¦


----------



## alanpaladka (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, I got Invitation Today. I had submitted my email id 10 days ago. It looks very nice. Thanks to Microsoft. 

*img271.imageshack.us/img271/1475/livemailbeta4uc.th.png


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 8, 2005)

so finally some competition for gmail haaa ...


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 8, 2005)

where to submit for invitation???


----------



## dr_nvkrishna (Dec 8, 2005)

i have submitted 1 month back.but i havenot get invitaTION.is there any eligibility criterion like computer professionals etc.


----------



## naveenchandran (Dec 8, 2005)

I have got the invitation...

At first I could not sign au ...

It said you 
Could not continue because of one of the following resons..

must be 13 years or older 
might not be available in your country


Then I tried it after changing from India to US...
Got into it..
found no change in Interface except 2000 MB!


----------



## godsownman (Dec 8, 2005)

I think this is the link ,


*www4.imagine-msn.com/minisites/mail/Default.aspx?locale=en-us

Yes this is the correct link and it makes a difference from which server u apply. Aplly for it from a non Indian location


----------



## goobimama (Dec 8, 2005)

I just applied from a link from www.live.com. I use my normal sancharnet connection to sign up...


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 8, 2005)

ok me signed up also


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 8, 2005)

Hmm .. I too reviewed it here .. And mind you .. They _do_ listen to Feedback you send .. Now the only thing that I dont like about it is it freezes my browser for a moment ( PIII 800 Mhz what can you expect ) when the page is opened first .. Anyways .. I didnt expect MS to create such nice interface .. I still believe someone else has designed it .. 
Anyways .. The name sucks ..


----------



## goobimama (Dec 8, 2005)

I forgot to mention, it offers only basic funtionality in Firefox but they say that they are still developing functionality for Firefox...


----------



## godsownman (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey Goobimama,

I meant that the address in the profile location in your HOTMAIL settings. I think you got me wrong.

And I got an invite today just after I posted the link here I opened my hotmail inbox ( I dont open it often due to gmail ) and there it was waiting for me .

I havent used the interface yet as I am tied up presently.

Will see that later in the day , though.

* I had one question. It is for all those who have received the invite. what is the country location that you have provided to hotmail , India or ???*

Anyway thanks.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 8, 2005)

Now i remember. I had used that hack to convert my hotmail to 250MB and in that I had entered Florida,USA...


----------



## godsownman (Dec 8, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmm .. I too reviewed it here .. And mind you .. They _do_ listen to Feedback you send .. Now the only thing that I dont like about it is it freezes my browser for a moment ( PIII 800 Mhz what can you expect ) when the page is opened first .. Anyways .. I didnt expect MS to create such nice interface .. I still believe someone else has designed it ..
> Anyways .. The name sucks ..




Hi, 

I have just used it for 2 hours today but I havent noticed any such problem as you say. Even I have a PIII with 600MHZ ( yours is better than mine though), but I do not face the problem.

May be a prob on your side .

Regards


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 9, 2005)

Dunno ... What browser do you use ..?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 9, 2005)

Lol... See what I just got ..  

*img117.imageshack.us/img117/5821/hotmailbeta5ox.th.jpg


----------



## alanpaladka (Dec 9, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Now i remember. I had used that hack to convert my hotmail to 250MB and in that I had entered Florida,USA...


Yes Exactly. My location is still set to Hawaii in Hotmail.


----------



## godsownman (Dec 9, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Lol... See what I just got ..
> 
> *img117.imageshack.us/img117/5821/hotmailbeta5ox.th.jpg




You got another invitation for the same account. Lol,

And by the way I use the IE browser as its not yet completely ready for Opera and Firefox.

Regards


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 10, 2005)

Thank god I also got the invite today.


----------



## cyberia.in (Dec 12, 2005)

naveenchandran said:
			
		

> I have got the invitation...
> 
> At first I could not sign au ...
> 
> ...



The same happened to me. Any cure ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 12, 2005)

NC said:
			
		

> Then I tried it after changing from India to US...
> Got into it..
> found no change in Interface except 2000 MB!
> Neutral


Its in your Query itself 

Try changin ur nationality in hotmail or ur proxy perhaps...


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 12, 2005)

If FF is not working correctly wat about us opera users 

Just applied for invite tho


----------



## naveenchandran (Dec 12, 2005)

yes..

I am using opera on linux and could not click on the link...

anyway no probs...
Viewed the source took the link of that button pasted it in address bar and gave a GO!


----------



## godsownman (Dec 12, 2005)

Opera also does not have full functionality. So I am using it on IE 6.0

Cant do much abt that. 

Anyway but its a nice product overall.


----------



## godsownman (Dec 17, 2005)

Can somebody tell me the link for Windows Live Messenger, Please


----------



## kalpik (Dec 17, 2005)

Here: *www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Chat/Instant-Messaging/MSN-Messenger-8.shtml


----------



## godsownman (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks once again kalpik


----------



## kalpik (Dec 18, 2005)

My pleasure!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 30, 2005)

But you still need a valid invite to sign up for Windows Live Messenger. Thankfully today I got its Invite also.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 31, 2005)

^ Well there are some illegal methods of getting through live messenger...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 2, 2006)

hay... about this live mail... the procidure of attaching many files, 10/12 is pain in the as*.... i have to do it one by one...


----------



## sudipto (Jan 2, 2006)

waiting for an WLM invitation  
     if someone helps me at  s.u.d.i.p.t.o@hotmail.com


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 7, 2006)

I thought they would be giving different.. domain...i mean.... xyz@livemail.com..or sumthing like this..

Instead they changed my Hotmail interface to Live mails one...


----------



## godsownman (Jan 8, 2006)

@Dipen

Yeah thats the sad part. Anyway that may be done at a later stage .

Regards


----------



## varkey (Jan 13, 2006)

if anyone has a live mail invite pls send it to iamvarkey@hotmail.com


also if anyone needt live messenger invite pls email me at vivek.varkey@gmail.com i have 8 left


----------



## harssh (Jan 14, 2006)

Plz send one here ...

harshahiremath@gmail.com


----------



## alanpaladka (Jan 14, 2006)

MSN is started a survey about giving(changing) email ids to @live.com.


----------



## nikhilpoddar (Jan 14, 2006)

Please send me an invitation for *LIVE MAIL* at

nikhil.poddar@hotmail.com


----------



## navino87 (Jan 19, 2006)

Please send one to navino87@gmail.com

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 19, 2006)

Can some1 send me an invitation for *Windows Live Mail* ?

vishaal_here[at]hotmail[dot]com

thnx in advance!


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 18, 2006)

i wud like one too... 

digitalwow @ hotmail . com 
ty.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 18, 2006)

Send me an invite at drvarunmehta[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## aadipa (Mar 18, 2006)

All requests should me made in 
The Invitation thread Sticky only.


----------

